# Cherche souris ADB



## JLMD (17 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Afin de tester quelques machines et vérifier/vider les disques durs, je recherche une souris ADB, en don ou en prêt pour quelques jours, idéalement sur la région de Nancy !
Vous avez çà ?
À bientôt, probablement pour le don des machines en question ! ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Juin 2021)

JLMD a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Afin de tester quelques machines et vérifier/vider les disques durs, je recherche une souris ADB, en don ou en prêt pour quelques jours, idéalement sur la région de Nancy !
> Vous avez çà ?
> À bientôt, probablement pour le don des machines en question ! ;-)



Si ça ne t’ennuie pas d’en nettoyer une, j’ai un carton avec des souris. Ça fonctionne mais ça a beaucoup servi…
Je peux t’en envoyer une, donnes moi ton adresse en MP…


----------



## woz86 (21 Juin 2021)

J’ai aussi si besoin.


----------



## JLMD (17 Janvier 2022)

JLMD a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Afin de tester quelques machines et vérifier/vider les disques durs, je recherche une souris ADB, en don ou en prêt pour quelques jours, idéalement sur la région de Nancy !
> Vous avez çà ?
> À bientôt, probablement pour le don des machines en question ! ;-)


Je reprends les choses là où les circonstances m'ont amené à les laisser !
même question !


----------



## woz86 (17 Janvier 2022)

JLMD a dit:


> Je reprends les choses là où les circonstances m'ont amené à les laisser !
> même question !


Je dois avoir une souris ADB dans mes affaires (un peu jauni par contre).


----------



## JLMD (17 Janvier 2022)

Si la bestiole fonctionne, c'est l'essentiel !
Comment peut-on faire ?


----------



## woz86 (17 Janvier 2022)

Suite MP


----------

